# Entry Level Gaming PC under 30K



## virajdx (Jul 5, 2017)

Help me!!
Want to buy a cpu
Budget 20k can extend 2-3k
Have cosair vengeance 8 gb ddr3 ram and 500 gb hdd 
Want to buy parts from laminton road as they say they are cheap
Suggest stores and their adresses 
Found amd ryzen 5 1500x to be cheaper at prime abgb for around 13.7k
And pls guide me as this is my first time assembling my own pc and let me know your suggested config at my budget


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Help me!!
> Want to buy a cpu
> Budget 20k can extend 2-3k
> Have cosair vengeance 8 gb ddr3 ram and 500 gb hdd
> ...



Fill the questionnaire.
You current ram is incompatible with newer CPUs.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 5, 2017)

I can kind of get a motherboard right which have both slots ddr3 and ddr4


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2017)

virajdx said:


> I can kind of get a motherboard right which have both slots ddr3 and ddr4


Won't matter if the CPU doesn't support it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Help me!!
> Want to buy a cpu
> Budget 20k can extend 2-3k
> Have cosair vengeance 8 gb ddr3 ram and 500 gb hdd
> ...


Budget -27K

AMD R5 1500X -14000,
Asus Prime B350M-Plus -8000,
G.Skill RipJaws V 8GB 3000Mhz DDR4 -5000.
TOTAL -27,000.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 5, 2017)

I would require a graphics card and a good power supply unit which really is way over the cost of my budget and yours(27 k) right?
Really want to assemble a rig in 2 days coz i have to go to college and pls also suggest me stores maybe wholesalers coz they are kind of cheap right


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

virajdx said:


> I would require a graphics card and a good power supply unit which really is way over the cost of my budget and yours(27 k) right?
> Really want to assemble a rig in 2 days coz i have to go to college and pls also suggest me stores maybe wholesalers coz they are kind of cheap right


What is your budget for both the GPU and PSU?

Please answer the Questionnaire buddy:Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST
So that we can help you better. Please fill it up 1st!


----------



## virajdx (Jul 5, 2017)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:cs go and dota2 6 hours daily minimum.College project light programming and presentations.Last for entertainment videos

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:23k is my budget but can extend 5 k or some more if only worth it

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:I am happy with my casual games but new games may require it but not required if daily games work best

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:i have 500 gb @5200 rpm

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:i have a monitor 20 inch already and cs go goes around 1600 x 900

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:i have monitor,hdd,8gb corsair vengeance ddr3 ram,keyboard n mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:This week at most.Can buy asap as finalized

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:i have good knowledge of where the parts go but i am scared coz i never assemble a whole unit myself so will require an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I live in chiplun but i am in Mumbai for this whole week.I dont care where i get it from until it fits my budget and it is authentic and reliable.Hence,lamington road is good idea

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: i have a dead asus k53sm-010d laptop.My local laptop repairman made it dead while trying to repair a charging port issue.only solution is motherboard replacement cost around 15k and replace battery-charger costing another 5k.

Thus the whole point is to repair my old laptop for 20 k or get a new computer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

Budget -38.5K

Intel Core i3 7100 -8600,
Asus Prime B250M-Plus -7750,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4 C16 -4450,
Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB Mini -11600,
Deepcool D-Shield -2650,
Seasonic Eco 430w -3450.

TOTAL -38,500.

OP cannot go with AMD Ryzen Processors since they don't have integrated GPUs and the cheapest Ryzen Processor is 14k. So OP cannot afford AMD Ryzen. It's best to go with Intel Kabylake Processors.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

Don't ever go with Corsair VS Series SMPS. They are simply crap. 

Even Corsair CX430w @ 3.7k is better than VS450w SMPS. Zotac GPUs offers 2+3 years warranty. Corsair offers 10 years of warranty on its RAMs. Seasonic offers 3 years warranty. Both Intel & Asus offers 3 years Warranty. Don't deviate from the suggested components.

Best Shops in Lamington Road to buy are as follows:

1. Computer Selection,

2. Primeabgb,

3. MAC IT Solutions,

4. Cassette World India Pvt Ltd.


Tips to buy best & compatible components:

Rule 1: Don't buy from a single shop, survey and buy from the shop that offers you the best price,

Rule 2: Research the exact products you want and a few alternatives, cause the shopkeepers are very suggestive (Don't listen to them),

Rule 3: Contrary to another answer, retail shops are much cheaper compared to online market places and also there is room for bargain,

Rule 4: If they tell you that, you can save money by not collecting the bill don't listen to them, you won't get the warranty then,

Rule 5: Don't settle for secondary products of cheaper quality, cause it would be a waste of money,

Rule 6: Make sure all your parts are compatible with one other.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2017)

Replace i3-7100 with G4560, save some 4k (if you can find it).
Don't go below a 1050Ti.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 6, 2017)

How about  Motherboard-MSI H110M PRO - VD
Price: Rs. 4,300 (approx)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

virajdx said:


> How about  Motherboard-MSI H110M PRO - VD
> Price: Rs. 4,300 (approx)


H110 motherboards need bios update before being used with Kabylake processors. Who will do the update using Skylake processor.

When you use any Kabylake processor, the motherboard won't even boot or post.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2017)

virajdx said:


> How about  Motherboard-MSI H110M PRO - VD
> Price: Rs. 4,300 (approx)


Has only 2 RAM slots and fewer USB 3.1 ports. Better to go with the B250 mobo suggested above.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 6, 2017)

It supports ryzen 5 so the decrease in motherboard cost increases my budget for the amd processor. I am going today evening  or tommorow morning on laminton road to survey the cost thus have to finalize by build by then


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2017)

virajdx said:


> It supports ryzen 5 so the decrease in motherboard cost increases my budget for the amd processor. I am going today evening  or tommorow morning on laminton road to survey the cost thus have to finalize by build by then


B250 and H110 are intel chipsets and have LGA1151 socket. Ryzen CPUs are based on AM4 (PGA1331) socket. Who told you it supports ryzen?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

virajdx said:


> It supports Ryzen 5 so the decrease in motherboard cost increases my budget for the amd processor. I am going today evening  or tommorow morning on laminton road to survey the cost thus have to finalize by build by then


AMD Ryzen R5 is AM4 which needs B350M motherboard whereas Intel H110M Motherboard is LGA1151 Skylake motherboard and B250M is LGA1151 Kabylake Motherboard.
AMD Ryzen is different from both Intel Skylake & Kabylake motherboards.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 6, 2017)

Can you give me a budget build with ryzen 5 1500x


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Can you give me a budget build with ryzen 5 1500x


Specify a new budget then.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 6, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Can you give me a budget build with ryzen 5 1500x



Buddy its very difficult to build a Ryzen 5 1500X system for 20-23k. I suggest you sell your Vengeance DDR3 RAM to get some more cash. 1500X alone will cost 13.8k. A B350 Motherboard is for around 7.5-8k and a 8GB DDR4 2400 MHz module is around 5k.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2017)

If he is getting an X series chip, he can go with A320 motherboard since budget is tight which should be cheaper if they are available as he won't be doing anymore OC on the chip.

It's very hard to fit your needs in 30k. Aim for following config:

1500X paired with A320 Motherboard/1400 paired with B350 motherboard(1400 is only better value if you overclock which will be possible on B350 boards)

Gtx 1050ti

DDR4 8GB Ram

Seasonic 430W PSU.

Do you need a case as well?


----------



## virajdx (Jul 6, 2017)

Where do i sell my vengeance ram?olx?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Where do I sell my vengeance ram?olx?


OLX, Quikr, Techenclave forum and Erodov forums.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

Budget -42.65K

AMD R5 1500X -14300,
Asus A320M-K -5150,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 3000Mhz DDR4 C15 -5000,
Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB Mini -11600,
Deepcool D-Shield -2650,
Seasonic Eco 430w -3450.

TOTAL -42,650.


virajdx said:


> Can you give me a budget build with ryzen 5 1500x


AMD Build:

Budget -42.65K

AMD R5 1500X -14300,
Asus A320M-K -5150,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 3000Mhz DDR4 C15 -5000,
Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB Mini -11600,
Deepcool D-Shield -2650,
Seasonic Eco 430w -3450.

TOTAL -42,650.

Intel Build:

Budget -38.5K

Intel Core i3 7100 -8600,
Asus Prime B250M-Plus -7750,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4 C16 -4450,
Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB Mini -11600,
Deepcool D-Shield -2650,
Seasonic Eco 430w -3450.

TOTAL -38,500.

Compare the above 2 builds and it's your choice finally.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 6, 2017)

So i get it i need to buy 1050 ti graphics and 8gb ram with seasonic power supply as suggested above costing 11.5k ,4.5 and 3.5k respectively with deapcool cabinet around 2.5k
Total 22k 
If i want ryzen 5 1500x then costing 13.8 k more
Now total 35.8k and i still need a motherboard while i have already bursted out my budget but i am willing to go to 35k budget coz ryzen 5 worth it and its still not enough.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2017)

You will get optimal experience for CSGO/Dota with that price with 150+fps on high. If you can settle with much less, you have to downgrade the GFX/CPU.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 6, 2017)

What price should i sell my ddr3 corsair vengeance ram 8 gb for?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2017)

^Put it on sale for whatever price you want. If no one is buying, start giving discounts.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 6, 2017)

150 fps cs go on high wow that was unexpected .Well i want to know what about high end games like cod latest releases and gta v kind of stuff,how will they work in this build and whats the fate of this build on future games


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2017)

You monitor is 1600 x 900 right? GTA 5 It should do fine 40-50 fps mid/high. No one knows what future holds. You may have to reduce settings to low to play future AAA games at decent framerates. I'm talking about the Ryzen config.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2017)

virajdx said:


> 150 fps cs go on high wow that was unexpected .Well i want to know what about high end games like cod latest releases and gta v kind of stuff,how will they work in this build and whats the fate of this build on future games


900p med-high settings (and under) gaming on GTX 1050Ti *should* have similar frame rates to 1080p high-ultra gaming on GTX 1060. If you don't plan to upgrade your monitor, 1050ti is adequate for 768p and 900p gaming (for 3-4 years I guess)
As for optimal price to performance ratio in your budget, 1500x with a good B350 mobo should be preferred since you can OC it, if required, 2-3 years down the line.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 6, 2017)

About oc whats the best budget motherboard to pair with my build to have oc feature coz rest of it i have a firm idea but the only thing i dont get is the motherboards so can someone explain me and my build on different motherboards with their prices ofcourse 
All of you thankyou very much for such quick replies and this deep guidance over my build.You all are making very important decisions in this build which i am spending my saved cash on and god bless you all!
Man i love dgit more then ever


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## virajdx (Jul 7, 2017)

What about amd ryzen vs i5 .specifically i5 6600k.What about i5 compatibility with 1050 ti graphics and what motherboards are compatible.Which intel i series processors is amd ryzen 5 1500x better than .Is intel worth it and pls someone tell me about motherboards and their compatibility with intel i3 n i5 and ryzen 1500x processors


----------



## Johnsonprabu (Jul 7, 2017)

My  best suggestion for you regarding your need is

AMD Build:

Budget -30.95K

AMD R5 1400 -12300,
Asus A320M-K -5150,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4 C15 -4000,
Zotac GTX1030  2GB  -5300,
Case -ur preference 2-2.5 k,
Antec or cm 450w - 2.2k.

TOTAL -30,950

Since u only need gfx for cs go and dota 2 this should be more than enough ! Don't buy 1050ti now k wait for vega in August if you want better performance 

My other suggestion is get a g4560 +h110 and all above except 1030  bcoz intel hd 610 can handle cs go @1600*900 easily and just use it till next few month and buy a new vega gpu k and this will cost  u only 17 k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2017)

Johnsonprabu said:


> My  best suggestion for you regarding your need is
> 
> AMD Build:
> 
> ...



Vega GPUs will cost the same as OPs total budget. Those have GTX 1070, GTX 1080 level performance as evident by *leaked* benchmarks. Better to go with 1050Ti.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 7, 2017)

My final decision 
Ryzen 1500x
Gtx 1050ti
Seasonic 430w
Deapcool cabi
Corsair vengeance ram 8 gb
Still blurry on the motherboard so pls help


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2017)

virajdx said:


> My final decision
> Ryzen 1500x
> Gtx 1050ti
> Seasonic 430w
> ...


I would've picked Asus Prime B350-Plus.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 7, 2017)

Can u give me the costing of every part so i have a referrence and dont overpay at lamington road


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Can u give me the costing of every part so i have a referrence and dont overpay at lamington road


If budget is not isssue, Asus Prime B350-Plus or Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 B350 boards which are available at 8-8.5k. With these you will be overclock your CPU if needed, which may give you extra 3-5% performance increase. So decide if the cost is worth it. If you don't think the OC perforamance is worth the increase in price and don't need the extra USB ports that come with B350 bords, get the Asus A320 board which is available at 5.5k.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 7, 2017)

The price of zotac gtx 1050 ti is 16.8 k while you mr bssunnilreddy sir have given price 11.9k so should i aim at 11.9k at bargain on lamington road and which shops should i go to for that price


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

16.8k is ridiculous price for GTX 1050ti. Don't get it at that price.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 7, 2017)

Thats what i am asking,what price should i aim for while bargaining?11.9k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Thats what i am asking,what price should i aim for while bargaining?11.9k?


Tell them 11.5k is the max you will give. If they can't match your price, walk over to other shop or order from GRAPHICS CARD 
You searched for 1050ti - Prime ABGB.com
Graphic Cards

Prefer the cheapest one from Asus (3), Zotac (2+3), Gigabyte (3), MSI (3), EVGA(3) in that order. Brackets denotes warranty in years


----------



## virajdx (Jul 7, 2017)

Prime abgb quotation


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Prime abgb quotation


Cooler master makes crap PSUs. Ask for Seasonic S12II 520W or Corsair CX430 price. Get higher clocked ram (2666 Mhz or above). Try to get 1050Ti for 12k or under.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 7, 2017)

Bought the pc without hdd for around 40k
R5 1500x
Zotac 1050 ti oc
Asus prime b350 plus
Corsair vengeance lpx 8gb
Antec 450w psu
Zebronics cabinet
I Heartly thank all of you for assisting me and making  me buy the best i could.I  very happy today about getting my own rig but kind of just worried on that antec psu and hope it works fine.Love you all and god bless you all!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

Congrats! Great value machine you have built there! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## virajdx (Jul 7, 2017)

There is only 1 thing itching me.My antec power supply is ok for the build right


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

virajdx said:


> There is only 1 thing itching me.My antec power supply is ok for the build right


According to this below review, Antec VP450 is a great PSU.
Antec VP450 Power Supply Review - Hardware Secrets
Antec VP450P 450W Power Supply Review - the budget performer - iLLGaming
Amazon.in:      K10's review of Antec VP450P 450W Power Supply

By the way, Congrats on buying a Ryzen Gaming Rig. Happy Gaming...


----------



## Johnsonprabu (Jul 7, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Bought the pc without hdd for around 40k
> R5 1500x
> Zotac 1050 ti oc
> Asus prime b350 plus
> ...



Please provide cost of each component and what model is the pc case ?

Guys I have bought nd gathered the following items before gst what i need is now a pc case please suggest a good pc case under 2000 will be buying case tmw or sunday I'm from Chennai 

Mb asrock b250m pro4 -6300
Ram dolgix 8gb ddr4 2400 -2800
Kb & mouse gamidas ares eseesntial rgb combo -999
Psu artis vip gold 500w -1699
Cpu intel G4560 -4450
Monitor lg 22mp58vq bought last year for 7500
Rgb led with ir n remote -300

and i know prices pre gst of the following items pls update for a better clarity on the prices post gst

Zebronics bijilinew 1900
Circle 819,820,821 2200 -2500
G4560 4100 post gst 4600


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2017)

Deepcool D-Shield @ 2.7k


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2017)

OP posting the thread with vague details to buying the suggested  configuration = 2 days. Super fast op! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnsonprabu (Jul 8, 2017)

This the updated price list in Chennai this is inc of gst and incomplete rates will be updated later ! Keep in mind that these are the rates quoted by the seller so keep it as a referencereference base price for all and u can get it even lower by bargaining and visting other stores !

*www.deltapage.com/content/price.htm

For people in Mumbai region can check in lamington road and create an updated price list and   in Delhi too members if often visit nehru place update price list since cost to cost is now not regularly updating price list ! People in Bangalore can check their areas and also post their price list


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2017)

Johnsonprabu said:


> Please provide cost of each component and what model is the pc case ?
> 
> Guys I have bought nd gathered the following items before gst what i need is now a pc case please suggest a good pc case under 2000 will be buying case tmw or sunday I'm from Chennai
> 
> ...



Why would anybody buy these components?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

@virajdx 
Hi Dear,
From where did you get your Asus Prime B350 Plus motherboard? And how much did you pay for it, including gst?


----------



## virajdx (Jul 8, 2017)

I got both r5 1500x n asus motherboard from computer selection at 23k.I had cheapest pricing of the motherboard about 8.3-8.5k


----------



## virajdx (Jul 8, 2017)

Well i come to you once again 
Budget gaming laptop
Budget-100k rupees


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Well i come to you once again
> Budget gaming laptop
> Budget-100k rupees


Better start a thread in laptops section. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## virajdx (Jul 8, 2017)

1tb hdd 7200 rpm and good for my build,where do i buy and at what rate


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2017)

virajdx said:


> 1tb hdd 7200 rpm and good for my build,where do i buy and at what rate


WD Caviar Blue 1TB @ 4k

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

virajdx said:


> I got both r5 1500x n asus motherboard from computer selection at 23k.I had cheapest pricing of the motherboard about 8.3-8.5k


Is that an offline store?


----------



## virajdx (Jul 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is that an offline store?


Yes .At lamington road,mumbai


----------



## virajdx (Jul 8, 2017)

I am getting wd blue 1tb 7200rpm for 3.5k
Do i take it or get wd cavier ?whats the difference?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2017)

WD Cavier is common brand name,Blue,green.black,red are various series of this common brand name.e.g.WD Cavier Blue is 7200rpm hdd while WD Cavier green is 5400rpm hdd.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok ,got wd blue 1tb for 4.5k


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Ok ,got wd blue 1tb for 4.5k


Dude WD blue's price was 5.2k till 30th June. How many rpm's idk.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Yes .At lamington road,mumbai


Do they sell products online?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2017)

Primeabgb is located at lamington road.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Dude WD blue's price was 5.2k till 30th June. How many rpm's idk.


That was for 1TB WD Black as per cost2cost Delhi rate list.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Primeabgb is located at lamington road.


I know but they suck. GTS, eh?


whitestar_999 said:


> That was for 1TB WD Black as per cost2cost Delhi rate list.



Didn't get that. OP got blue 1 tb for around 4.5k so shared 2 tb's price.


----------



## virajdx (Jul 8, 2017)

Mr supermodertor sir and my friends pls guide and suggest budget gaming laptop 
Budget -100k
I had a look on the hp omen and dell inspiron 15 7000 series i7 
Hp omen very poor build quality and only thing i liked about that laptop was the screen while on the other hand dell inspiron has solid build ,great battery backup and only thing it has i a quite dim and kind of poor screen i gues.So pls guide me on the above topic of buying which laptop and why


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Mr supermodertor sir and my friends pls guide and suggest budget gaming laptop
> Budget -100k
> I had a look on the hp omen and dell inspiron 15 7000 series i7
> Hp omen very poor build quality and only thing i liked about that laptop was the screen while on the other hand dell inspiron has solid build ,great battery backup and only thing it has i a quite dim and kind of poor screen i gues.So pls guide me on the above topic of buying which laptop and why


Skip buying laptop from India. Buy one which has a GTX 1060 6GB from newegg, amazon or xoticpc with global warranty.


----------



## r2d3 (Jul 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Deepcool D-Shield @ 2.7k



where can i find this case at this price in hyderabad?

can you list other good cases at this price available in hyderabad?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 9, 2017)

r2d3 said:


> where can i find this case at this price in hyderabad?
> 
> can you list other good cases at this price available in hyderabad?


It's available from mdcomputers at the above price.
Another case which is available at 3.7k in CTC, Hyderabad is Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5. This is available at Shwetha Computers. Ask for Moolchand there, he will help you buddy.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## r2d3 (Jul 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's available from mdcomputers at the above price.
> Another case which is available at 3.7k in CTC, Hyderabad is Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5. This is available at Shwetha Computers. Ask for Moolchand there, he will help you buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



ive been trying to buy D-Shield case for some time .. it is out of stock at mdcomputers .. they also charge Rs.500 to ship it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 9, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Mr supermodertor sir and my friends pls guide and suggest budget gaming laptop
> Budget -100k
> I had a look on the hp omen and dell inspiron 15 7000 series i7
> Hp omen very poor build quality and only thing i liked about that laptop was the screen while on the other hand dell inspiron has solid build ,great battery backup and only thing it has i a quite dim and kind of poor screen i gues.So pls guide me on the above topic of buying which laptop and why


Go to Xoticpc.com and look for a laptop that offers international warranty and buy from them.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 9, 2017)

r2d3 said:


> ive been trying to buy D-Shield case for some time .. it is out of stock at mdcomputers .. they also charge Rs.500 to ship it


Get it from here at 3k.
DEEPCOOL D-SHIELD MID TOWER COMPUTER CASE (BLACK)

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 10, 2017)

@bssunilreddy Need a help between deciding these two HDDs.

WD 2 TB Blue - WD20EZRZ - 5400 rpm
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB - ST2000DM006 - 7200 rpm (Little worried about Seagate's reliability)

Gonna use it for Media storage only. 
Need suggestions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 10, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> @bssunilreddy Need a help between deciding these two HDDs.
> 
> WD 2 TB Blue - WD20EZRZ - 5400 rpm
> Seagate Barracuda 2 TB - ST2000DM006 - 7200 rpm (Little worried about Seagate's reliability)
> ...


WD Caviar Black 2TB. Go with this.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 10, 2017)

Black series are way more costlier considering my budget.
Though, I would have considered Black if I'm gonna use it as primary disk, but I'm not.
Have an SSD for OS.

From Amazon.in
WD Black 2 TB (WD2003FZEX) - 11K
WD Blue 2 TB (WD20EZRZ) - Rs. 5699

Or let me know if I can get WD Black in less price anywhere.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 10, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> Black series are way more costlier considering my budget.
> Though, I would have considered Black if I'm gonna use it as primary disk, but I'm not.
> Have an SSD for OS.
> 
> ...


You can get from here:Look at this on eBay WD 2TB BLACK WD2003FZEX 3.5" 7200RPM  SATA6GB/S Internal Desktop Hard Drive | eBay

Use coupon SAVERS2500

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 10, 2017)

Haven't bought this high cost product from eBay before. 
How much is the coupon offer for ?

Is WD Blue 2 TB a good buy if I can't go with WD Black?
Also only the read and write speeds would be less because of low RPM, right ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 10, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> Haven't bought this high-cost product from eBay before.
> How much is the coupon offer for?
> 
> Is WD Blue 2 TB a good buy if I can't go with WD Black?
> Also only the read and write speeds would be less because of low RPM, right?


5400 RPM is considered low and you can go with 2 WD Blue 1TB 7200RPM drives if you want.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2017)

5400rpm drives are good enough as storage drives,go for WD Blue 2TB.


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 10, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> 5400 RPM is considered low and you can go with 2 WD Blue 1TB 7200RPM drives if you want.



2 Blue 1 TB means 2 power ports and will occupy 2 SATA ports. So thinking of getting a WD Blue 2 TB or I'll just wait for a while and go with 2 TB Black.


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 10, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> 5400rpm drives are good enough as storage drives,go for WD Blue 2TB.



Thanks.
Going to order WD Blue 2 TB from eBay (With the code @bssunilreddy gave, thanks bro ) and it's price is less than Amazon. Moreover Amazon's cashback will come after 3 months whereas in eBay, I just need to pay price after reducing offer amount.


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ordered WD Blue 2 TB from eBay for 4.8K. 
Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2017)

Good buy,also use crystaldiskinfo free to regularly check the hdd health once you install the new hdd.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 10, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good buy,also use crystaldiskinfo free to regularly check the hdd health once you install the new hdd.


No need to check regularly but once every month is sufficient.

Install CCleaner and clean excess junk in your PC at least once in a week if not regularly.

Don't defragment your SSD but you can do so in case of HDD.
Defragmenting your SSD actually reduces your SSDs life.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2017)

When it comes to data there is no such thing as too much caution,it all comes down to how much data's worth is to a person.For me one month is too long a duration to not worry about running HDD health.Of course if one thinks that the data is not worth it then even 2 months is good enough.


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 10, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> No need to check regularly but once every month is sufficient.
> 
> Install CCleaner and clean excess junk in your PC at least once in a week if not regularly.
> 
> ...



Actually, in my pc I have SSD for OS and a normal HDD for storage and running Win 10. When I open Disk Optimiser, de-fragmentation for SSD is disabled by default and it's available for HDD alone.  
But this is not the case with my notebook where I have only SSD and running Win 10. Same Disk Optimiser, there is option to de-frag the Local Disks.
Windows was automatically running de-fragmentation at first and I was not aware of that. Some when read that De-fragmentation destroys SSD and noticed that was happening with my SSD  . Then turned off the optimization.

How the Optimization process helps HDD but poisons SSD ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 10, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> Actually, in my pc I have SSD for OS and a normal HDD for storage and running Win 10. When I open Disk Optimiser, de-fragmentation for SSD is disabled by default and it's available for HDD alone.
> But this is not the case with my notebook where I have only SSD and running Win 10. Same Disk Optimiser, there is option to de-frag the Local Disks.
> Windows was automatically running de-fragmentation at first and I was not aware of that. Some when read that De-fragmentation destroys SSD and noticed that was happening with my SSD  . Then turned off the optimization.
> 
> How the Optimization process helps HDD but poisons SSD ?


Since HDD is a mechanical drive with moving parts like platters and it's mechanism is different from an SSD which is a flash memory.


SSD vs HDD | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2017)

Without going too much into details,defragmentation is necessary for HDD because in HDD the speed at which data can be accessed is not uniform across entire physical space of HDD.Also data is not stored sequentially but at different places(a 10mb file may have 1mb data in 1 place,2mb data in another place & so on) thus increasing the overall access time.Defragmentation basically puts all these split data parts sequentially in a good location to reduce access time.

For ssd these factors don't apply because of their very high read/write speeds & usage of storage chips spread uniformly.Still if you run defragmentation on ssd,this will only result in unnecessary read/write cycles resulting in more wear & tear of storage chips & thus reducing the life of ssd.

*However ssd do get fragmented & win 10 indeed run a defragmentation on ssd once a month but that is fine because windows defragmentation for ssd is based on an intelligent logic & does not harm the ssd.*
The real and complete story - Does Windows defragment your SSD? - Scott Hanselman


----------



## virajdx (Jul 13, 2017)

My brother is buying lenovo legion y520
i7 7th gen
16 gb ram
1050ti
128 ssd
1tb hdd
Pls review and suggest asap
Suggest if better laptops available for nearabout price and please tell flaws
Also comment on the service provided by lenovo


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2017)

virajdx said:


> My brother is buying lenovo legion y520
> i7 7th gen
> 16 gb ram
> 1050ti
> ...


If around 60-65k, good. If not, then ask him to contact azom.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## virajdx (Jul 13, 2017)

Cost is 105k and he is buying in india


SaiyanGoku said:


> If around 60-65k, good. If not, then ask him to contact azom.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2017)

virajdx said:


> Cost is 105k and he is buying in india


Get a quote from www.azom.systems
100k for 1050Ti is preposterous. He'll be better off either assembling a desktop or importing a laptop from USA through somebody.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get a quote from www.azom.systems
> 100k for 1050Ti is preposterous. He'll be better off either assembling a desktop or importing a laptop from USA through somebody.


But Azom always quotes laptops upwards from 1.25lac. This is also preposterous.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> But Azom always quotes laptops upwards from 1.25lac. This is also preposterous.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


125k for 1060 vs 105k for 1050ti. The former has desktop cpu as well and user upgradable.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## virajdx (Jul 15, 2017)

He is thinking ,no actually he is going to buy dell inspiron
i7 7th gen
1050ti
16 GB ram
 256 GB ssd
1 TB hdd
 price. 116k
Would really appreciate your thoughts on this laptop and its pros and cons and sugesstions and options if available


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2017)

virajdx said:


> He is thinking ,no actually he is going to buy dell inspiron
> i7 7th gen
> 1050ti
> 16 GB ram
> ...


Overpriced AF.
Ask him to assemble a desktop for 90-100k and get a netbook for portable needs from remaining budget.


----------

